#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-24
<geochr> καλημέρα σε όλους
<Junka> Καλημερα
<kerato> geiassspaidjia
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2414-1: KDE-Runtime vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2414-1/>
<Junka> hi
<jim137> \topic
<Euaki> Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) http://www.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org | Φόρουμ ϰ υποστήριξη: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/ |Δοκιμάστε το Ubuntu 11.10 http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<jim137> \topic is Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) http://www.ubuntu-gr.org |  Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu-gr.org | Φόρουμ ϰ υποστήριξη: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/ |Δοκιμάστε το Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<Euaki> But topic already means something else!
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-25
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | LibreNet.GR - Diaspora Pod από το hackerspace.gr <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=321533#p321533> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: 12000 εγγεγραμμένα μέλη <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=321210#p321210> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: GNOME Foundation εναντÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2421-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2421-1/> || USN-2419-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2419-1/> || USN-2418-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2418-1/> || USN-2417-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2417-1/> || USN-2416-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2420-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2420-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=321807#p321807>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2422-1: Squid vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2422-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-26
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25cf%2584%25ce%25b5%25cf%258d%25cf%2587%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-18-%25ce%25bc%25ce%25ac%25ce%25b9%25ce%25bf%25cf%2582-2014> || Τεύχος 17 [Σεπτέμβριος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/406?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=%25cf%2584%25ce%25b5%25c
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2423-1: ClamAV vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2423-1/>
<Salonikio> καλησπέρα παιδιά... Είμαι νέος στην κοινότητα και γενικότερα σε linux. Θελω να εγκαταστήσω την νέα έκδοση ubuntu, αλλά υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα. Η μητρική μου δεν έχει κάρτα ήχου και έχω βάλει μια soundblaster audigy. Πως μπορώ να την εγκαταστήσω στα ubuntu?
<Junka> Salonikio, λογικα θα την αναγνωριζει μονο του. Τσεκαρε απο livecd
<Drakevr> Salonikio: σε 14.04 εισαι?
<Drakevr> Junka: sorry μάλλον έφυγε από αυτά που άκουσε πριβέ. ΔΕΝ τα πάω καλά με τους ανυπόμονους ούτε αυτούς που γραφουν εδώ και 3 sec μετά κάνουν ping τους πάντες πριβέ
<Drakevr> αμφιβάλλω αν θα λείψει στην κοινότητα, επίσης το θέμα του είναι το δεύτερο result στο google και φαίνεται πως η κάρτα του σε 14.10 είναι plug & play.
<Junka> Δεν δεχτηκα καποιο μηνυμα
<Junka> Επισης ενδιαφεροτανε να τα εγκαταστησει
<Junka> Τελος, δεν γνωριζουμε αν εφυγε απο επιλογη
<Drakevr> ναι το "όλους" ήταν τρόπος του λέγειν, προφανώς κανένας δεν στέλνει σε όλους όσο ανυπόμονος και να είναι απλά μπαίνει ριχτεί την βλακεία του και κάνει quit σε 2m όχι αυτός δεν ενδιαφέρεται να εγκαταστήσει η να μάθει. ενδιαφέρεται να του το πεις η να το καÎ
<Junka> Ας κανει οτι θελει
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-27
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2425-1: DBus vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2425-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2426-1: FLAC vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2426-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2427-1: Libksba vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2427-1/>
<chris_> help
<Junka> #PAOK
<chris_> μια βηοθεια για εγκατασταση ubuntu
<chris_> πρωτη φορα κανω εγκατασταση
<Junka> !ask
<lubotu3> Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<chris_> θελω να κανω εγκατασταση την προσφατη εκδοση 14,10 και εχω δυο μερες προσπαθω
<chris_> ειχα win xp και θελω να το κανω ενα μικρο media center
<Junka> poy einai to provlima
<Junka> stin egkatastasi
<Junka> sorry variemai na allazo locales
<chris_> celleron 266 ram 15g hdd 20gb
<chris_> ναι στη εγκατασταση
<Junka> Parakalo, anaptikste
<chris_> εχω προσπαθησει και απο usb και απο dvd
<Junka> wraia ti paei strava agori moy?
<Junka> pws allios na to theso?
<chris_> μου βγαζει ολο eror και αργει απο το μεσημερι κατι στηνει?????????????????????????????
<Junka> rephrase pls
<chris_> τι ενοεις?
<Junka> den vgazo k noima apo ayto pou molis eipes
<Junka> mhpws vgazeis esu?
<chris_> παμε απο την αρχη
<Junka> oxi
<Junka> to teleutaio
<chris_> τι ενοεις το teleyteo?
<Junka> ti stinei?
<Junka> kati stinete sta tessera?
<Junka> chris_, poso xronon eisai?
<chris_> ok ενταξει εγω θελω βοηθεια
<chris_> 40
<Junka> chris_, den ekfrazesai swsta
<Junka> chris_, dokimase to Lubuntu
<chris_> yes
<chris_> to dokimasa ta idia
<Junka> mporeis na m peis ti error vgazei?
<chris_> trexei ena katebato me arithmous kai stamatimo den exei
<Junka> otan kaneis egkatastasi?
<Junka> i otan trexeis to usb/dvd
<chris_> kai dipla grafei i/o error
<chris_> otan kanei egatastash sthn arxh moy ebgale mia selida με επιλογες τι θελω να κανω πατησα instal μου ζητησε την γλωσσα και αυτα.................
<chris_> τωρα μαυρη οθονη
<Junka> miso
<Junka> exo douleia
<Junka> an exeis ypomoni
<Junka> stin arxi arxi
<Junka> me to lubuntu
<Junka> otan to vazeis
<Junka> sou vgazei na epilekseis glossa
<Junka> meta exei 5 epiloges
<Junka> na dokimaseis..
<Junka> deuteri epilogi na egkatastiseis
<Junka> an den kano lathos
<chris_> ΝΑΙ
<Junka> dokimase me autin tin epilogi
<Junka> oxi tin prwti
<chris_> οχι την δοκιμαστικη
<Junka> oxi
<chris_> αν θυμαμαι καλα
<loukas> sorry paidia..eimai ligo asxetos apo ubuntu kai thelw n kanw mia erwthsh!mporw se ena netbook na egkatasthsw to ubuntu san vasiko leitourgiko??xwris windows...
<Junka> loukas, fysika.
<chris_> μπορεις αλλα το θεμα εινα πως?????????????????
<chris_> στα win βαζεις τι cd και στηνεις
<chris_> εδω?
<loukas> ti akrivws prepei na katevadw dhladh??
<chris_> τι σημαινουν τα fi f2 κτλ
<Junka> exo douleia
<Junka> pls wait
<chris_> fail start to user............................ kai meta μαυρη οθονη..............
<Junka> loukas, des to topic mas
<loukas> to vrika!! thnks
<Junka> chris_,
<Junka> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-DLWXZTSh41g/U6NTINIglqI/AAAAAAAAD6I/Djn2sjK6Eiw/s1600/boot2.PNG
<Junka> edo epilegeis to deutero
<chris_> ναι ακριβως
<Junka> pali exeis provlimata?
<chris_> μολις επιλεξω το δευτρο παταω enter?
<Junka> poli swsta
<chris_> kai meta?
<Junka> kaneis tin egkatastasi kanonika
<Junka> elpizoume dld
<chris_> ξεκινησε η εγκατασταση
<chris_> fail to start unit user................................. και κλεινει?
<chris_> αυτο κανει απο χτες
<Junka> den ksero alla logika den exeis eparki ram
<Junka> opote oi epiloges sou einai ubuntu-minimal
<chris_> μετα καποια στιγμη εβγαλε ολο το κατεβατο που σου ειπα
<Junka> i kapoia elafri dianomi
<chris_> απο που το κατεβαζω?
<Junka> chris_, to ubuntu minimal einai text mode an den kano lathos, genika den einai gia arxarious
<Junka> i egkatastasi
<Junka> ase pou meta prepei na xtiseis to systima monos sou
<Junka> chris_, gia ti skopo eipes to theleis
<Junka> na xrisimopoihseis to pc
<chris_> για media center xbmc on line tainies και λιγο ιντερνετ
<Junka> chris_, ama to pc sou exei adeia ypodoxi gia karta ram
<Junka> mia twn 256 den tha einai akrivi
<Junka> an auto vevaia einai to provlima
<chris_> εχει 1.5 g
<chris_> 1500mb
<Junka> a gia ton celeron eleges 266
<chris_> 2.66ghz
<chris_> 20gb σκληρο
<Junka> chris_, dokimase lubuntu 14.04
<chris_> αυτο κανω τωρα
<chris_> ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ fail to start unit user.............
<chris_> ΝΑρωτησω κατι το iso το κανουμε απλα αντιγραφη στο usb η το κανουμε bootable?
<Junka> me ti to grafeis
<chris_> me polaunetbootin rufus universall usb kai alla poy exo xaei thn mpala
<Junka> dokimase unetbootim
<Junka> dokimase unetbootin
<chris_> to dokimasa
<Junka> dokimase lubuntu 12.04 :P
<Junka> i xubuntu 12.04
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-28
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δωρεάν σεμινάρια Linux / ΕΛΛΑΚ / web security. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322050#p322050>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-29
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δωρεάν σεμινάρια Linux / ΕΛΛΑΚ / web security. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322118#p322118>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δωρεάν σεμινάρια Linux / ΕΛΛΑΚ / web security. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=322123#p322123>
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα μάγκες,
<Tassos> ένα laptop ενός φίλου ενώ έχει πάνω μια ενσωματωμένη web camera ( και φοράει ubuntu 14.04 32-bit )
<Tassos> δεν την αναγνωρίζει
<Tassos> Ένα lshw : http://pastebin.com/xNmVybxu
<Tassos> ls pci : http://pastebin.com/LXq0nUKZ
<Tassos> εγώ στα παραπάνω δε βλέπω κάτι που να μου δείχνει πως είναι web cam ( ίσος να είναι και άστοχες οι εντολές βέβαια )
<Tassos> όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι ας βοηθήσει, ευχαριστώ πολύ
<NikTh> Tassos: Δες και την lsusb. Μερικές φορές οι ενσωματωμένες κάμερες φαίνονται εκεί.
<NikTh> Μήπως την έχει κλείσει από κανένα κουμπί; (Fn+κάτι)..
<Tassos> για να δω..
<Tassos> μπαα.. lsusb : http://pastebin.com/nnAptd6V
<Tassos> όσο για το κουμπί δε το νομίζω
<Tassos> αλλά θα το ψάξω μήπως έχει
<NikTh> Κοίτα και τους συνδυασμούς Alt + F7 ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Παίζει να είναι απενεργοποιημένη από το BIOS;
<NikTh> Κάτι τέτοιο γίνεται πάντως για να μην την βλέπει καθόλου ο πυρήνας.
<NikTh> Δηλαδή, ίσως την έχει κλείσει εντελώς (hardware switch off) από κάπου.
<Tassos> αλλά και να είχε και να ήταν κλειστό από κάποιο κουμπί πάλι με τις παραπάνω εντολές όμως δε θα βλέπαμε κάτι
<Tassos> α
<Tassos> α!!
<Tassos> παιζει κάτι τέτοιο;
<NikTh> Ναι παίζει.
<Tassos> από το bios αυτό συνήθως θα το κάνει κάποιος χρήστης που γνωρίζει και 2,3 πράγματα έτσι δεν είναι;
<Tassos> α! + το ότι ούτε από windows μπορούσε να την δει
<NikTh> Ε, ναι. Συνήθως. Εκτός και αν το κάνει κάποιο πρόγραμμα γι' αυτόν ;)
<Tassos> και να σου πω τώρα.. αυτό έχει συμβεί στο laptop ενός κοριτσιού που κάνει τα απολύτως βασικά αυτή.. ( youtube.. fatsibook...) καταλαβαίνεις
<Tassos> και τις έβαλα ubuntu πλέον και μου είπε το είχε από πολύ καιρό αυτό το πρόβλημα με την κάμερα και μου λέει αν γίνεται
<Tassos> ίσος παίζει να την έχει χαλάσει και μόνη της δλδ από κακή δική της χρήση
<NikTh> Αν είναι πρόβλημα υλικού, τότε δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι μέσω Ubuntu ή άλλου λειτουργικού.
<NikTh> Ψάξε να δεις μήπως την έχει απενεργοποιήσει από κάπου και δεν το έχει καταλάβει.
<NikTh> Φαντάζομαι ότι αν ήταν πρόβλημα υλικού και δεν δούλευε σωστά, θα τη βλέπαμε τουλάχιστον σε κάποια έξοδο, κάποιας εντολής.
<NikTh> Για δώσε και dmesg
<NikTh> Tassos: Ως τελευταία λύση και αν δεν βγάλεις άκρη με την κάμερα, δες μήπως μπορείς να αναβαθμίσεις το BIOS. Προσεκτικά - Πάντα.
<NikTh> Βλέπω ότι έχει την έκδοση 1.80, ενώ έχει κυκλοφορήσει η 2.00 από την Toshiba στην οποία έχει γίνει και ένα EC update (EC = Embedded Controller).
<NikTh> Ίσως αυτό βοηθήσει.
<NikTh> Εδώ: http://support.toshiba.com/support/viewContentDetail?contentId=3166925
<NikTh> Πιθανών να χρειαστεί να εγκαταστήσεις Windows, μόνο και μόνο για την αναβάθμιση του BIOS.
<Tassos> NikTh: έλα μεγάλε να το κατεβάσω το παραπάνω;
<NikTh> Σου είπα. Θα χρειαστεί να εγκαταστήσεις Windows. Είναι αρχείο .exe απ' ότι βλέπω.
<NikTh> Επίσης, η αναβάθμιση BIOS πάντα εγκυμονεί κινδύνους !!
<NikTh> Ψάξε να βρεις αν έχει απενεργοποιήσει την κάμερα από κάπου. Μπες και κοίτα και το BIOS.
<Tassos> ναι ναι οκ θα το κατεβάσω ( ευτυχώς τις έχω αφήσει ένα partition με windows - αλλά είναι εντελώς ανενημέρωτο - )
<NikTh> Άσε την αναβάθμιση BIOS ως τελευταία λύση.
<NikTh> Στην τελική ας αγοράσει μια εξωτερική κάμερα να τελειώνει. Φθηνές είναι τώρα και σίγουρα καλύτερες από τις ενσωματωμένες. Κι εγώ εξωτερική χρησιμοποιώ
<NikTh> και ας έχω ενσωματωμένη στο Laptop.
<Tassos> Ορίστε και το dmesg : http://pastebin.com/rSm3A9M8
<Tassos> λες να χαλάσει τπτ και στην εγκατάσταση των λειτουργικό το update bios ε;
<Tassos> ναι οντως για τελική λύση θα το έχω
<Tassos> και όντως αυτό σκέφτεται και της είπα και εγώ
<Tassos> πλέον όντως έχουν γίνει και φθηνές
<Tassos> όταν μπορέσω θα το δω πάντως ΜΗΠΩΣ και έχει γίνει κάτι από το bios ( να έχει απενεργοποιηθεί από εκεί που είπες )
<Tassos> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε
<Tassos> για τις συμβουλές σου ;)
#ubuntu-gr 2014-11-30
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<ChIossif_GR> ιδιαίτερα στους ubuntu-θαμώνες του Ηλιοστασίου ;-)
<kerato> hi
<kerato> wx relase party e
<Vinux7> Καλησπέρα σας, μήπως έχει τύχει σε κανέναν αυτή η περίπτωση?
<Vinux7> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1190256
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1190256 in UNetbootin "USB drive is created successfully, but fails to boot" [Undecided,New]
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα :)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-23
<bobbyperu> hello?
<bobbyperu> geia sas!
<bobbyperu> thelw kapoia vohtheia an einai dunaton se ena provlhma pou antimetwpizw kai den exw vrei lush sto diadiktuo:)
<kerato> ela bobby gia pes
<bobbyperu> s'euxaristw gia thn apanthsh!
<bobbyperu> menw esties (eimai foithtria) kai ta paidia edw exoun dhmiourghsei kapoious server me tainies, seires klp
<bobbyperu> kai mou eipan na mpw se aftous ts servers patontas //(kai meta to onoma tou server)
<bobbyperu> alla logw tou oti exw ubuntu den mporw na mpw stous servers
<bobbyperu> ta ubuntu ta exw oute mhna opote eimai asxeth akoma
<kerato> den exei sxesh to an exeis ubuntu h oti allo
<kerato> anoikse ton firefox se mia kainourgia kartela kai kane paste th diey8ynsh pou sou edwsan
<kerato> an einai ftp servers isws 8a htan pio volikos enas ftp client opws o filezilla
<bobbyperu> den moy kanei kati...
<bobbyperu> mou vgazei anazhthsh
<bobbyperu> apo pou t katevazw to filezilla?
<bobbyperu> apo to ubuntu center?
<kerato> nai
<bobbyperu> ok! twra to katevazw..
<Phantomas> bobbyperu: από το \\server (όχι //server) υποψιάζομαι ότι σου είπανε για samba share :)
<Phantomas> οπότε δοκίμασε να πας και στον περιηγητή αρχείων (nautilus) και να πατήσεις Αρχείο → Σύνδεση σε εξυπηρετητή...
<bobbyperu> nai \\server ennoousa :P
<Phantomas> μετά να επιλέξεις Κοινόχρηστο windows, και να συμπληρώσεις τα στοιχεία
<bobbyperu> apo ekei to eixa prospathisei sthn arxh alla pali moy elege oti den ginetai sundesh
<bobbyperu> to paidi p m to eipe exei windows opote den hksere kati parapanw gia to provlhma...
<Phantomas> Με βάση τις πληροφορίες που μας έχεις δώσει δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε πιο συγκεκριμένη λύση :)
<bobbyperu> logiko to vriskw :P giati ki egw to ematha tuxaia k aftos p m to eipe m eipe oti apla grafei sthn anazhthsh \\(onoma tou server) kai mpainei kateftheian
<bobbyperu> opote ousiastika afto p hthela einai an uparxei kati paromoio kai st ubuntu p tha mporousa na kanw! :)
<bobbyperu> efxaristw gia thn vohtheia pantws!!
<Phantomas> το \\server πιθανότατα είναι smb share όπως σου είπα, το ubuntu παρέχει τρόπο σύνδεσης σε smb share μέσω του nautilus, οπότε μετά είναι μάλλον θέμα των πληροφοριών που γράφεις στον διάλογο (χρήστης, τομέας, κτλ)
<Phantomas> αν αυτές τις πληροφορίες δεν τις ξέρει ο admin, τότε μάλλον είσαι καταδικασμένη...
<bobbyperu> xaxaxaxa malista...katalava! entaksei den peirazei! tha kanw allh mia prospatheia mesw tou nautilus kai vlepw! euxaristw polu! :)
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-24
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Happy 11th Birthday, Ubuntu! <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=333152#p333152> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκκαθάριση βάσης δεδομένων του Freenode (IRC) <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=332300#p332300> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle M
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<Tassos> έχω και μια ερώτηση σήμερα... πως γίνεται να κάνω ένα scriptάκι το οποίο να ζητάει από τον χρήστην τον κωδικό του... ώστε να κάνει κάτι..
<Tassos> ?
<Tassos> π.χ. να κάνω ένα bash scirpt το οποίο να κάνει update ( sudo apt-get update ) , τον κωδικό πως θα τον πάρω και έπειτα θα τον δώσω στην εντολή ;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2817-1: IcedTea Web vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2817-1/> || USN-2816-1: Django vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2816-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-25
<ekamiths> Γεια σας, μήπως ξέρει κανείς πως μπορώ να κάνω hotspot στα linux αλλά να μεταδίδει το σήμα που παίρνω από το wifi όπως με το baidu στα windows?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2818-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2818-1/>
<jemadux> linux_salonica: make me a sandwich
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-26
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<diaxeiristis> exit
<Guest86544> help
<linux1193> Γεια σας, προσπαθώ να κάνω αναμετάδοση σήματος μέσω της κεραίας δικτύου wifi την σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ στα linux αλλά δεν μπορώ, στα windows το έχω κάνει με το baidu, πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό με τα linux;
<Guest86544> εκλεισα το pc απο το κουμπι που κλεινει,επειδη ενω εβλεπα ενα επεισοδιο κολησε η οθονη και ο ηχος και δεν δουλευε ουτε το ποντικι , ετσι πατησα παρατεταμενα το κουμπι και ενω εκλεισε το φωτακι εμεινε αναμενο, ξαναπατησα το κουμπι να ανοιξÎ
<Guest86544> εκλεισα το pc απο το κουμπι που κλεινει,επειδη ενω εβλεπα ενα επεισοδιο κολησε η οθονη και ο ηχος και δεν δουλευε ουτε το ποντικι , ετσι πατησα παρατεταμενα το κουμπι και ενω εκλεισε το φωτακι εμεινε αναμενο, ξαναπατησα το κουμπι να ανοιξÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2820-1: dpkg vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2820-1/>
<linux1193> Γεια σας, προσπαθώ να κάνω αναμετάδοση σήματος μέσω της κεραίας δικτύου wifi την σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ στα linux αλλά δεν μπορώ, στα windows το έχω κάνει με το baidu, πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό με τα linux;
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-28
<Tassos> καλημέρα :)
<Tassos> έχει ασχοληθεί κανένας σας με indicator ?
<Tassos> θέλω σε ένα που έχω κάνει να αλλάζω το εικονίδιο... και με παιδεύει το πως να το κάνω αυτό..
<nikos> hello
<nikos> σκεφτομαι να ξεκινησω να χρησιμοποιω linux αλλα λογω χαμηλου μπατζετ θα αγορασω ενα lenovo thinkpad t400 που μαλλον θα τον αναβαθμισω με ενα σκληρο ssd
<nikos> καλη επιλογη και αν ναι ποια διανομη απολλες να διαλεξω να μελετησω
<nikos> ?
<nikos> μαλλον δεν υπαρχει κανεις διαθεσιμος ?
<nikos> κανεις κανεις?
<kerato> ok einai to laptopaki
<kerato> ti 8es na ma8eis
<nikos> γενικως να μαθω τα linux τωρα ποιο συγκεκριμενα ειμαι φοιτητης στο φυσικο οποτε χρειζομαι να λειτουργω word excel κτλ
<nikos> τωρα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να εγκαταστησω βαρια προγραμματα εκτος αν ειναι εφικτο
<kerato> mporeis na valeis ligh ram akoma
<nikos>  Επεξεργαστής	Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor P8600 (3M Cache, 2.40 GHz, 1066 MHz FSB) Μνήμη RAM	4GB DDR3 / 8GB MAX Σκληρός Δίσκος	160GB SATA Οθόνη	14.1" LED WebCam	Integrated HD Οπτικό Μέσο	DVD-RW Κάρτα Γραφικών	Integrated Intel GMA 4500 MHD Διασυνδέσεις	1 x IEEE 1394a 1 x δίκτυο Gigabit Ethernet - RJ-45 3 x Hi-Speed USB 1 x Microphone - Line in 1 x Headphon
<nikos> να βαλω 8 ?
<nikos> κυριο προβλημα μου ομως μιας και ειμαι αρχαριος ειναι ποια διανομη να εχω και να κατσω να μαθω
<kerato> dokimase me kanena live usb kai des poia saresei
<kerato> kata vash to linux idio einai , to pervallon allazei
<kerato> an 8es kati pio light dokimase kapoia dianomh me xfce h' mate
<nikos> ti enoeis me live usb?
<kerato> na trexei apo to usb xwris na kaneis egkatastash
#ubuntu-gr 2015-11-29
<salih-emin> simosx, είσαι εδώ ?
<eliasps> Παιδιά έχει κανείς ιδέα πως φτιάχνουμε patches και τα στέλνουμε στο lp;
<eliasps> quilt new νομίζω είναι αρκετό για απλά patch. Το θέμα είναι ποια είναι η διαδικασία μετά για να εφαρμοστεί η αλλαγή επίσημα.
<eliasps> πως την στέλνεις..
<salih-emin> στείλε στον Niko
<eliasps> salih-emin τι γίνεται;
<salih-emin> καλά
<salih-emin> μια χαρά
<eliasps> Χαχαχα, ναι θα τον πρίξω λίγο.
<salih-emin> έτσι πρέπει
<salih-emin> χααχαχχααχ
<eliasps> Ίσως καταφέρω να κάνω fix κάποιο bug πρώτη φορά :P
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-28
<iyiy> geia sas exw problima   den mporw na ekgatastisw  to cups
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-29
<foito> kalhspera, agorasa ena exoteriko wifi adapter alla troo synexeia disconnect
#ubuntu-gr 2016-11-30
<fero> geia
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-03
<Tassos> Καλημέρα! :)
<poulheria> Καλησπέρα,
<poulheria> έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με την dual boot εγκατάσταση του Edubundu 14.04 (server) μαζί με win 7. Παρόλο που μπαίνω στο iso, ακολουθώντας σε όλα το σχετικό βίντεο (βέβαι η μητρική μου είναι asus a88xm-plus , συνεπώς έχει άλλο bios και δε μπορώ να ακολουθήσω τα ίδια βήματα.
<poulheria> Να σημειώσω ότι σε σχέση με το video που έχετε στη στήλη "εγκατάσταση"
<poulheria> επειδή δεν έχω win 8.1 δε μπορώ να ακυρώσω το Turn on fast startup
<poulheria> από Control panel
<obaino> γεια σας
#ubuntu-gr 2016-12-04
<Tassos> Καλησπέρα παιδιά!
<Tassos> Βιώνω ένα πολύ σοβαρό πρόβλημα, όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=32451&p=338791#p338791
<Tassos> θα ήμουν υπόχρεος αν βρίσκαμε λύση! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!
<Tassos> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=32460&p=338792#p338792
<iosif> a40ntistos[m]: Καλησπέρα. Θέλω να κάνω μία ερώτηση σχετικά με δημιουργία bootable usb για έκδοση kubuntu 14 σε περιβάλλον windows 10
#ubuntu-gr 2017-11-30
<jemadux> καλησπέρα
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-02
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2017-12-03
<Nikos_> ΠΑΙΔΙΑ καλησπερα.  ειμαι καινοθριοσ στο Ubuntu.   Δεν μοθ εγκαθιστα το viber. Μπορει καποιοσ να με βοηθησει??
<Nikos_> εχω εγκατεστημενο το Ubuntu 16.04 LTS   64bit
#ubuntu-gr 2018-12-01
<samkami> kalimera  se oloys.
<samkami>  mipos mporei kapoios na mou pei giati den mporo na egatastiso to flash player?
<samkami> hi
<lepidas> @the_eye
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<Becoming_I> Καλησπέρα
